# (WA) Ches HRCH UH MHR Nordom's Rocky Run MH



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

HRCH UH MHR Int'l/Nat. CH Nordom's Rocky Run AKC/CKC MH
500 HRC points Master Nat. qualifier SN60474006 UKC R139-113
OFA24G CERF24 90 lbs Red/brown

Loves to train, run hunt tests and hunt pheasants. Very smart, excellent disposition, great house dog. Has been trained and run by myself(first dog). Natural, fresh chilled and frozen 
semen to approved bitches. 
Sharon Collins
[email protected] msn.com Home 360-886-2993 Cell 425-260-9516


----------

